

 Your requirements for a Startup Shuttle? - jhuckestein
http://jonashuckestein.wufoo.com/forms/startupshuttle-survey/

======
jhuckestein
Yesterday a large number of you indicated interest in a Startup Shuttle
service from the peninsula to the south bay and back.

I'm trying to figure out if it is possible to break even with this kind of
service. Please help me by filling out this form and spreading it to everyone
who might be interested in it.

Thanks!

Edit: FYI the original thread is at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3041545>

------
aaronbrethorst

                             Willing to pay extra
        Affordability                [X]
    

That's a funny cell.

~~~
jhuckestein
Woops haha, that's pretty funny :D

------
dotBen
Glad this got turned into a form, I'm really hoping this works out and it's
something I'd even consider helping to organize if you need assistance.

Two thoughts:

1) Have you considered getting sponsorship to help make this possible? I have
raised the idea in the past with funded startups - esp those looking to hire
or have developer-facing tools - that funding something like this would be
beneficial. On the one hand, I would be against a startup actually pitching
during the ride, but I wouldn't be against using a service that is non-in-
your-face sponsored to off-set some of the costs.

2) Bauers already provides the shuttles for an number of employer services
(TaaS, Transport as a Service??). You should definitely consider them:
<http://www.bauersit.com/>

Finally, you've not stated whether this is something you intend to run for
profit or as a community service. It would be useful to clarify, perhaps. I'd
personally love to see it as a community service but I'm not against this
being commercial.

Let me know what I can do to help.

~~~
jhuckestein
Good points, thanks Ben!

1) Sponsorship is a great idea, but it seems like a great idea. At StartupBus,
the majority of our costs are covered through sponsorship.

2) BauerIT works with us on StartupBus every year and they have already
offered a very reduced rate. This is slightly off-topic, but I second that
they are amazing and highly recommended for all bus needs. It does seem to be
more economical over the long run to buy a bus though. If you're interested in
specifics, we can take this offline. I'll shoot you an email in a bit.

3) Looks like it won't easily be possible to run it for profit at prices
comparable to caltrain (which is my goal), so I'm open to making it a
community service (this also helps with setting expectations). As a non-
immigrant visa holder it's a hassle for me to turn a profit on anything anyway
;)

~~~
dotBen
Arhh, I didn't know you were part of the startup bus crew. Elias is a good
friend of mine. I'm guessing you're Ausie too if you have a non-immigrant
visa. As it happens, so do I so I have same challenges.

To your point on CalTrain, and what everyone who might use this service needs
to understand, is that CalTrain is run at a loss - $12 each way from
SF<>MountainView doesn't cover their true costs. In fact my client pays me
$40/round-trip if I drive between SF and Mountain View because it's 80 miles
round-trip ($0.5/mile driving costs, which is standard). Further more, Caltrin
have scales of economy on their side too.

So if people are looking to pay the same as CalTrain then they're going to be
disappointed - unless you can subsidize with sponsorship.

------
dotBen
When asking for the time I want to be picked up, was it really necessary to
enquire down to the second? :P

 _I'm guessing this is a pre-set "time object" in wufoo, it just made me
chuckle. Hopefully humor isn't lost on HN for once_

~~~
jhuckestein
Form fields courtesy of wufoo. Can't say I'm too happy with their product for
this type of thing. The reporting is great, but the actual form controls are a
little lacking.

------
dotBen
In your importance of features, "somewhat important" falls lower than
"neutral", which in turn is lower than "important".

I would have thought neutral<somewhat important<important, no?

------
recursive
Why does it say "I need to be dropped off somewhere else" under "Pick-up
location"?

